# Google Wallet update, but root?



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

So Google Wallet just got real. Any card can now be added. Meaning it's officially legitimate. Problem is, it is detecting my root, and saying it can't support a rooted device. SO, what are the options?

Community!! ASSEMBLE!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------

